# Seperate gold from metal in melted dental scrap



## Everybitcounts (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi,I would greatly appreciate any help or advice in finding a solution to the following.I recently purchased a 80g ingot of dental scrap that had been melted down into the ingot.I had the ingot tested via scanner and it's gold content was very low due to the excess metal that had been melted also into the ingot ( bridges etc ).You can clearly see the yellow gold though alot of White metal that I presume could be titanium surrounds it.I was wondering if there is a way to seperate them,I thought by remelting the gold may settle at the bottom being the heavier metal.Forgive my ignorance I'm new to whole refining scene ( this is my 1st attempt to be honest ) thanks in advance.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 12, 2010)

It is strange that you have separate colors so I would guess your melt was incomplete. However it would be even stranger still to ever have your gold settle out. 

Once alloyed the separation needs to be done chemically. If you are not up to this yourself there are members here that do this very sort of work on a percentage basis. If you want to learn you're in the right place.


----------



## Everybitcounts (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi,thank you for your response.I have mainly been buying and selling gold on a scrap basis,this was how I came into ownership of the dental scrap.The ingot came already melted,and was show to me on a mizar gold tester at 18ct ( on White gold setting ) I ask for a retest on yellow gold as I know most dental scrap tend to be between 12ct-14ct on average,was told it read as 12ct which I took to be more accurate.You can clearly see the majority is yellow gold but it has around the edges in particular and patches on the bottom and top are the fouling metal that I'm guessing to be titanium or nickel.My friend thinks maybe taking a slice off and testing what temperature the gold will run off without turning the whole thing liquid.Does this sound like a plausible process? Thank you again for your time.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 14, 2010)

Nope not plausible at all. 

Downright foolish, being the white metal may contain platinum, palladium, and gold. It need not be yellow to contain gold and the white metals aren't automatically valueless. 

I have never heard of a Mizar tester recommended for testing dental alloys and I wouldn't trust the results at all.

Do you have a photo?

A simple plan would be to have this assayed which would require the melt to be finished and mixed. And then contact a buyer that pays on content.


----------



## Everybitcounts (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi,very good point, I only intended to seperate to yellow gold from the White metal.Yes I can send you some pictures,where would you like them sent or can you add attachment to the forum.Is it possible to seperate each indevidual metal from a melt.Also how much would it be to have a more talented set of hand to complete the separation,the ingot weighs 79.9g exact,thank you once again for your patience.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2010)

Everybitcounts said:


> Also how much would it be to have a more talented set of hand to complete the separation


You can always send the material to a reputable member that can do it for you,for a fee,or post what state you are in,and there may be a member close to you that may be willing to help you.


----------



## Everybitcounts (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi mic,thank you also for your response.In live in west Yorkshire uk.How would it come back if I had the process done? Each metal seperated eg silver,gold,platinum.What sort of fee would it be? a set rate or a percentage of the final result.Would it also be possible to give me a brief idea of of electrical items that a relatively straight forward for recycle,as I dispose of large amounts of tv's,computers etc and have been Reading that you can get a good return for efforts.Thank you again.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 16, 2010)

There are several UK members of the Forum Buzz is one and I'm sure there are others who might be able to help. If it's just a melt and assay you need that's easy enough, you can send it to Sheffield Assay Office,good bunch there, but they don't purchase if you want to sell your metals. This mix sounds a bit of a nightmare and refining might be a better route but I hesitate as to who to use due to the unknown amounts of values, we all have done jobs where the expectations of the owner haven't been met!
Your enquiry about e scrap is easily researched by going into types of pm scrap and where to find scrap on the board index but be aware you will earn your money.


----------



## Everybitcounts (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi,thank your response.I never even thought about refining before until I was unfortunate and foolish enough to buy someone else's mess.To be honest the ingot doesn't look too bad par the White metal,and was only on the scanner at lois jewellers that I found out that at present it was almost unsellable to the bullion trade,as the AU was in places 8% and 39% in better spots.I live just on the edge of Leeds and I'm happy to travel to somebody who has the potential to clean up the melt.Thank you again.


----------



## Everybitcounts (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi all.Just trying to add a few picture to help understand what the ingot looks like (sorry for poor quality its unbelievably hard to capture),the drill marking was already done by the person who originally did the melt.The worst parts are the outer edge and the bottom,though in places the white/silver metal has a golden tinge to it.Thanks to all how have taken the time to offer help and to those who may still offer a solution.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 16, 2010)

Suggestion would be to get or borrow a tourch and remelt the slug in a piece of charcoal, wood or insulation and chalk it up to a learned lesson.


----------



## qst42know (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm not in the UK but from other members that are, it would seem you have ample access to talented assayers. If I were you I would take your material to them it is likely they have the experience to deal with this problem. Like nick said they don't buy but others will respect their findings.

This is likely the shortest route to get your material sold.


----------

